# Live albums that made them



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

With the death of Gregg Allman, it made me think that Live at the Filmore East really made that band. Sure, they had their fans before that, but they became a household name after.

I would say the same about Frampton Comes Alive and Kiss Alive, just off the top of my head.

Agree? Disagree? 

Any others y0u think are like this?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Bob Seger's "Live Bullet" and Cheap Trick's "Live at Budokan" come to mind.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2017)

Blue Oyster Cult 'On Your Feet or On Your Knees'


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

No, highdeaf. Thier first album was the birth of southern rock. It blew our minds at the time and it was never topped for me. I saw them live in Minneapolis circa 1969/70. It was OK, I guess. I don't remember a note.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Didn't really make them but Humble Pie Rockin the Fillmore is a great live listen.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I don't know about live albums, but *Ten Years After* really took off after the Woodstock film

"plays live" is one of my top live recordings

*edit* oops "recorded live"


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> No, highdeaf. Thier first album was the birth of southern rock. It blew our minds at the time and it was never topped for me. I saw them live in Minneapolis circa 1969/70. It was OK, I guess. I don't remember a note.


I know it wasn't their first album, but that was the one I heard on the radio and at parties. A lot. Don't remember them before that, TBH.

Same with the other two I mentioned - they'd been around for years, but those two live albums broke Frampton and Kiss huge. You couldn't go anywhere without hearing "Do You Feel...." and that talkbox.

The two @bw66 mentioned I think are the same. Don't recall a lot of Cheap Trick before Budakon. 

I do love that BOC album, but I think they were pretty big before that came out.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Didn't "make" them, but definitively is THE reference for a live albums.













Did you know it was recorded in a small venue with terrible acoustics. The delay we hear is from the concrete back wall bouncing the sound.








​


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

J. Geils band, Full House.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Mainline, Bump & Grind Review. I always felt like I was right there in the seedy old theatre.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't think it made them a household name or anything, but the live record form *Crowbar* (the Canadian band), early 70s, recorded in Toronto I think, was cool, and long lost from my collection.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

I have that record!!

haven't had a chance to clean it up & give it a spin though


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Live at Leeds was my pick.
Honourable Mentions:
Johnny Cash at Folsom
Kiss Alive
Springsteen Live 75-85
Judas Priest Unleashed in the East
Rush Exit stage left

it wasn't recorded but since Memorial Day just passed, cant help but think the 1983 Memorial Day Concert really put Van Halen on the map.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

My first thoughts have been mentioned already - Frampton Comes Alive and Cheap Trick Live at Budokan.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> I do love that BOC album, but I think they were pretty big before that came out.


I first noticed them at 15, when they opened for Kiss at Varsity Stadium in '76.
After the concert, we walked up Younge St and I bought that album.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Bob Seger - Live Bullet. Arguable whether it 'made' him but certainly was right at the cusp.


----------



## Captn Platypus (May 27, 2017)

Germicide - The Germs? Heh.


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

UFO - Strangers in the Night
Thin Lizzy - Live and Dangerous
Priest - Unleashed in the East
MSG - Live at the Budokan


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Mooh said:


> J. Geils band, Full House.


Love that album. I'm still baffled that the same band released "Freeze Frame".

I would add "Live and Dangerous" by Thin Lizzy.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Deep Purple Made in Japan was a big seller, but I think they were already pretty huge at that point.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

One of my favorite live album titles was The Nuge's 'Intensities in Ten Cities'. He had a way with words, and still does I suppose, if you can tolerate his extreme leanings.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> The Nuge's 'Intensities in Ten Cities'.


I liked 'Double Live Gonzo' as well.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

They didn't call him "the motor city's calmest citizen" for nothin'!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Since this seems to have morphed into a "great live albums" thread, let me further expand the boundaries by mentioning Jackson Browne's "Running On Empty" - not all live, but all recorded on tour - on buses, in hotels, backstage, etc. One of my "Desert Island" albums.


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

KapnKrunch said:


> No, highdeaf. Thier first album was the birth of southern rock. It blew our minds at the time and it was never topped for me. I saw them live in Minneapolis circa 1969/70. It was OK, I guess. I don't remember a note.


Sales of the ABB first two albums were actually very small when it was first released. The first live album was very much their breakout.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Blue Oyster Cult 'On Your Feet or On Your Knees'


That is a great album but did nothing really saleswise. The following album "Agents Of Fortune" was huge for them because of the hit "Don't Fear The Reaper". Big fan too and saw them in 1977 at the long gone London Gardens.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

One of my favorite albums (live or not) is "Seconds Out" by Genesis. They already had a good following by then but that album clearly marked Genesis as a force without Gabriel. I was listening to it this morning (I must have spun that record a few thousand times in high school) and it is still a great album.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Rory Gallagher, Live In Europe, Irish Tour, and isn't there another one?

Roy Buchanan, Livestock.

Both were wonderful artists who could deliver the goods live.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Led Zeppelin, How The West Was Won. With this and the BBC sessions, both so much better than that piece of crap The Song Remains The Same, one can forgive them the odd lapse.

How could I forget The Rolling Stones, Get Yer Ya-Tas Out? I listened to it every day throughout high school.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I agree, but The Song Remains the Same was a different time, a different market. It was more about the silly backstories and the mystical stuff that was the flavor of the time. The recently released live stuff is so much better.

The first Rush live album was big for me. I was already a fan but I thought, if he can do that with one guitar and no post production, maybe I can too. Although I never completely got there, it pushed me to get better. I played along to that album for months and months, trying.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Humble Pie....










Joe Cocker.....










Santana, TenYears After....











Pat Travers....


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Cheap Trick live at Budokan if that hasn't been mentioned yet


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

@faracaster Thanks for the reminder of 'Go For What You Know'. Pat Travers, Pat Thrall - killer album. We played that LP to death in the early 80s. I have "Boom, Boom, Out Go The Lights" in my head just thinking about it. Excellent ear wormage.


----------

